# Signature



## -LH- (Jan 29, 2013)

Good morning,

I know signatures are limited to gold members, but I have also read there is no problem with people linking their journals what ever their forum rank. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

-LH-


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

-LH- said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I know signatures are limited to gold members, but I have also read there is no problem with people linking their journals what ever their forum rank. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


The signature permission isn't permitted until your GOLD, this is to avoid members abusing this and using the signature for unauthroised promotion.


----------



## -LH- (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay, thanks for clearing that up.


----------

